
Ex-Microsoft privacy advisor: I don't trust Microsoft, thanks to PRISM - Libertatea
http://www.zdnet.com/ex-microsoft-privacy-advisor-i-dont-trust-microsoft-thanks-to-prism-7000021443/
======
spongle
On the basis that he was not aware of PRISM, does that make you feel any
better about the promises made by them?

Nope.

Slightly regretting writing that 450,000 lines of C# in the last 10 years...

